# Pelosi: 'The Word' Guides My Public Policy...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

She looks like a Muslim wannabe in this pic.








*

**Pelosi: 'The Word' Guides My Public Policy...* 

Pelosi Says She Has a Duty to Pursue Policies in Keeping With The Values of Jesus, 'The Word Made Flesh'

*(CNSNews.com)* -- House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) says she believes she must pursue public policies "in keeping with the values" of Jesus Christ, "The Word made Flesh."

Pelosi, who is a Catholic and who favors legalized abortion, voted against the ban on partial-birth abortion that was enacted into law in 2003.

CNSNews.com - Pelosi Says She Has a Duty to Pursue Policies in Keeping With The Values of Jesus, 'The Word Made Flesh'


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So she's an a la carte Catholic. Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with all the teachings of the church but, at least I'm honest about it. For her to declare that she is keeping with the values of Jesus is just blasphemous. Hey Nancy, we all know that you don't really care what Jesus would do. You only seem to care what obama would do.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

These libs love to sprinkle around the BS like fairy dust.
Is she having the tax payer funded Botox injected into her shoulders now or are those football shoulder pads?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess they keep church and state separate only when it suits them.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

I have one word for her...UGGGGGGLY


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Can someone PLEASE drop a house on this witch! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive got a word for her CUNT:smug:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Shouldn't the ACLU(less) be up in arms? Oh no, can't have a cross in the middle of the desert, but THIS is ok?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

why can't the constitution guide her public policy, it's non-fiction and made in america

and we know the authors!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sadly our elected officials don't have much respect for the United States Constitution

*Bill Clinton*_







_

_"When we got organized as a country and we wrote a fairly radical Constitution with a radical Bill of Rights, giving a radical amount of individual freedom to Americans, it was assumed that the Americans who had that freedom would use it responsibly.... [However, now] there's a lot of irresponsibility. And so a lot of people say there's too much freedom. When personal freedom's being abused, you have to move to limit it."_

*George W. Bush*

_"It's just a goddamned piece of paper'"_


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> *Bill Clinton*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was he looking in a mirror when he said this? The guy couldn't keep little Willie under wraps & he's an expert on responsibility?

It's a very good quote, Pahapoika. Change Americans' freedom to government controls & it could have been written for the obama administration.


----------

